# HTM inline release



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

Okay everyone i am just like you buying and trying every release out there to find the release that feels the best... So i bought one of these htm inlines and at first i did not care for it and was thinking about selling it, But then i decide to play around with the thing..

The first thing i did was take it apart and check out the inside and see what i could do to make the trigger feel smoother, well once inside i found the case was rough so i git some steel wool and laid a small piece inside on the case, took a pencil eraser end and start to polish the inside as well as the parts that operate the trigger and slide to the hook... 

Once that was all done i cleaned it up then put some thin light oil on the release trigger slide parts and installed them back into the body, put release back together and what a differents just that made....

Then i start playing around with hand placement with the release, the best feeling i got was that the release had to be very close to my hand and when you are pulling the bow for the shot that you allow the wrist strap do the pulling while the 2nd and 3rd finger just help guide the release, once back to full you have to find your sweet spot, I myself put the pointer finger knuckle under my jaw bone and the middle finger knuckle on the top of my jaw bone..

Once anchored i wrap my fingers around the release making like a fist, then aim and start to pull and pow it goes off....So give that a try and see what you come up with but i feel this is the best release i have shoot in 10 years, and yes it does really shink your groups!!!!


----------

